# GTAIV installation on Windows 7



## newn (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all,
i wanted to ask how to install GTAIV on Windows 7? I had installed it and played on Windows XP SP2/3. With 7 when i try to install installer drops error that GTAIV is not compatible with Windows 7. After trying compatibility mode it at the start of installation gives Catastrophic Failure error and you can only close the installation. I'v tryed safe mode and i'v installed and reinstalled redistributive 2005 pack from the DVD. Uninstalled Windows Games Live from another game too. I don't think you need PC spects since i'v played the game on Windows XP. Have any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

GTA4 definitely works in Windows 7. I installed it in XP (DirectX 9) and Windows 7 RC (DirectX 10) on the same computer with no problems, and no need to use compatibility mode or any other workarounds.

Are you using the beta or RC version of 7?

Are your drivers, DirectX, MS Updates, etc all up to date?

Does the error message say anything else apart from Catastrophic Failure? At what point in the installation does it appear?

Please post your system specs. Are you using the same computer for XP and 7?


----------



## newn (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! and thanks for reply.
Using RTM (yea, it's legal), up-to-date nvidia drivers, ms-updates everything downloaded, DirectX, never updated this one. it was with windows and i'v installed it one more time with Sacred 2. Other drivers are up to date too same as nvidia.
No, only content Grand Theft Auto IV. At the start. When starting copying some *.bik file 3 letters i think, you would notice it i think, sorry, it's 2:45AM here.

Yes, same computer. That's why i said specs are not needed. No parts changed. Only one thing Windows reinstalled. And XP was 86x, 7 is 64bit.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What error code is displayed when the catastrophic error occurs?


----------



## newn (Aug 9, 2009)

No code, only feature transfer error. And my DVD is OKAY. I'v installed GTAIV some time ago and now copied all files to HDD.


----------



## Muhammad Moiz (Apr 5, 2012)

Aus_Karlos said:


> What error code is displayed when the catastrophic error occurs?


I have the same problem feature transfer error as catastrophic error :S while installing GTAIV in my laptop i3 , infact its easily installed on my other pc dual core :S 

please help me out how to fix it.


----------

